# lack of study partner



## Fight4Peace&Love! (Jun 23, 2014)

It is so so hard for me in syracuse, ny to come across study partners (not to teach or to be taught by) just to have mutual company upon the journey. So for five years I have been investing money, time, energy, and dedication to improving my martial art via many books on various styles. Studying fitness, philosophy, nutrition, and any practical info.  Yet no one wished to study or practice with me. They all seem to view martial art as mere physical contact but not a way of life on higher levels. I guess I must be patient to cross paths with mutual marial artist to study with. Until then I shall train on solo. And despite lack of interaction I have become a very effective martial artist thus far .I have learned so much on my own anyway. I am very proud of my focuss despite outside miscoceptions. I wonder if anyone else can relate?


----------



## donald1 (Jun 23, 2014)

Best of luck coming across another martial artist 

If you got a question i bet some of these people could answer it


----------



## Fight4Peace&Love! (Jun 23, 2014)

True ...true. since you say that I do feel that this will be  a great panel for information. No doubt.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jun 23, 2014)

Fight4Peace&Love! said:


> Yet no one wished to study or practice with me. ... I shall train on solo.



MA cannot be trained "solo". You can always pay someone a certain amount of money (such as $20) to spar/wrestle with you for 15 rounds. You have to pay that much to go to movie theatre any way.


----------



## Fight4Peace&Love! (Jun 23, 2014)

Wow. That is a very great idea. Good stuff. Thanx much. I love this forum!


----------



## K-man (Jun 23, 2014)

I realise you are not looking for a school but some of the best Goju guys around are in Syracuse. You might find a like minded partner from there.
Syracuse Jundokan - Authentic Goju-ryu Karate-do Syracuse, NY
:asian:


----------



## Fight4Peace&Love! (Jun 23, 2014)

I will consider that. Thanx much.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jun 23, 2014)

You can also find someone who wants to learn from you. Whether you want to charge him money or not will be up to you. At lease you get yourself a sparring/wrestling/training partner. I usually go to a MA school, get permission to watch their class, after the class, I will then talk to some guys whether they want to be my sparring/wrestling/training partner outside of that class. I had created myself a "fighting club" that way.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jun 24, 2014)

Fight4Peace&Love! said:


> I will consider that. Thanx much.



Too bad you are in Syracuse and not Rochester...or maybe it was Buffalo? Anyway, there was a wing chun instructor out that way who my Sifu used to be somewhat associated with. I realize it isn't JKD but, considering JKD was born out of wing chun, it'd be worth trying out.


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Jun 24, 2014)

Fight4Peace&Love! said:


> It is so so hard for me in syracuse, ny to come across study partners (not to teach or to be taught by) just to have mutual company upon the journey. So for five years I have been investing money, time, energy, and dedication to improving my martial art via many books on various styles. Studying fitness, philosophy, nutrition, and any practical info.  Yet no one wished to study or practice with me. They all seem to view martial art as mere physical contact but not a way of life on higher levels. I guess I must be patient to cross paths with mutual marial artist to study with. Until then I shall train on solo. And despite lack of interaction I have become a very effective martial artist thus far .I have learned so much on my own anyway. I am very proud of my focuss despite outside miscoceptions. I wonder if anyone else can relate?



I know the feeling of this issue as well since I failed at finding was a Kung Fu school I wanted to dedicate my time and money to near my new residence. 

What I did was I looked in the phone book as well as searched google and every search engine I could try. 

I then posted on several forums that I was looking for a Kung Fu instructor or training partner near my residence. 

I also did a craigslist add saying I had Kung Fu exp and was looking for a training partner or instructor as well. 

The internet and phone book pulled up two schools and I tried one of them but it wasn't what I was looking for since their WC is not a traditional WC and is a hybrid. The second schools instructor was kind enough to give me enough info to turn me away from it. 
(I wanted to do the bagua but they make you do tai chi then xing yi then you get to the bagua that sound like is only done thru personal $$$ lessons) 

The forums produced one instructor that gave me his students email that does drunkin boxing which I've contacted but haven't met up with yet but will be doing so in the near future. (The instructor is in Canada and his student is in the same area of wa that I'm located in.)

The craigslist add produced a legit Panam WC training partner which I have met with a couple of times and plan on doing a weekly meet up with. 

I still was still lacking that instructor aspect in my training so I tried a kali school intro course that I enjoyed because the instructor is legit but my work schedule won't allow me to make it so I can't justify paying for lessons and making it only a couple times a month. 

The internet search finally led me to a judo/aikido school where I'm taking aikido now and will start back up on my judo and BJJ when time allows. I picked the aikido because the aikido class days fall on two of the days i consistently have opening shifts and I've always been interested in aikido. 

Pretty much I had my heart set on Kung fu but the martial arts journey has taken me to Japanese art now so just keep an open mind  and you will find something that works with your time and budget. 

Good Luck on finding a training partner and don't forget about craigslist.


----------



## Thunder Foot (Jul 5, 2014)

If you absolutely can't find someone, then I'd recommend getting some training equipment to practice on. Wall bag, heavy bag, double end bag... anything that will allow you to start dialing in your technique.there are several types of practice out there that you'll need, and atleast you could become coordinated with a few while you continue your search. The equip us not expensive, and if you can't afford, you could always make some. There are some great tutorials on YouTube on making equipment, and likewise others on how to use equipment.
In my opinion, staying consistent is most important whether you have an instructor/partner or not.


----------



## Blindside (Jul 5, 2014)

Fight4Peace&Love! said:


> It is so so hard for me in syracuse, ny to come across study partners (not to teach or to be taught by) just to have mutual company upon the journey. So for five years I have been investing money, time, energy, and dedication to improving my martial art via many books on various styles. Studying fitness, philosophy, nutrition, and any practical info.  Yet no one wished to study or practice with me. They all seem to view martial art as mere physical contact but not a way of life on higher levels. I guess I must be patient to cross paths with mutual marial artist to study with. Until then I shall train on solo. And despite lack of interaction I have become a very effective martial artist thus far .I have learned so much on my own anyway. I am very proud of my focuss despite outside miscoceptions. I wonder if anyone else can relate?



Do you have an instructor, have you ever had a regular instructor in JKD or any other art?


----------

